# Synchro de vidéos avec iTunes : quel format utiliser ?



## iDanny (5 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

Je me demande quels sont exactement les limites des vidéos qu'on peut copier sur un iPad ?
Car iTunes refuse de synchroniser certaines vidéos, avec un message qui indique qu'il ne peut les copier sur l'iPad, car celui-ci ne peut les lire.

Le site d'Apple indique :


> Vidéo H.264 jusqu'à 720p, 30 images par seconde, profil de référence jusqu'au niveau 3.1 avec son au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov ;
> 
> vidéo MPEG-4, jusqu'à 2,5 Mbits/s, 640 par 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov ;
> 
> Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) jusqu'à 35 Mbits/s, 1 280 par 720 pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, audio stéréo PCM au format .avi



Ca veut dire que pour les vidéos en H.264 par exemple, on ne peut pas dépasser 720 pixels en vertical ? Et donc pas de vidéo en plein écran (768 pixels) en H.264 ?? :mouais:


----------



## laurange (5 Septembre 2010)

720p en 16/9ieme c'est une definition standard pour le petit HD.
donc non pas de plein ecran sur l'ipad qui est en 4/3 1024x768

pour un profil ideal pour l'ipad via itunes, je ne l'ai pas trouve non plus.


----------



## corrs78 (6 Septembre 2010)

c'est peut être pas le format idéal mais c'est rapide :

je ré-enregistre mes MP4 avec Quicktime en format Apple TV. ça passe nickel et la qualité est là et surtout ça ne prend que quelques minutes... il ne reste plus qu'à glisser le M4v dans itunes et le tour est joué


----------

